# Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T



## GTI-05 (Sep 9, 2006)

My son wants to install a "diverter valve" in his 2005 GTI 1.8T. I am not familiar with them, their purpose, or installation. Anyone have suggestions/recommendations, as to which mfg/model is best, are they worthwhile, etc? This is his 1st car, and at 16, I am being very careful what modifications I will allow him to make. Heck, at 16 he doesn't need any help getting eyed by local law enforcement..the car does it just fine on it's own. 
Thanks for your assistance.
GTI-05 DAD


----------



## blackestheart (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (GTI-05)*

from what everyone says on here the best one is the Forge 007 DV. As for what it does it basically releases the excess boost into your air intake once you shift.


----------



## GTI-05 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (blackestheart)*

Thanks....just need to understand the complexity, or lack-there-of, with installation.


----------



## blackestheart (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (GTI-05)*

Installation is pretty simple. Their is just 2 hoses connected to it and then it is connected to the air intake. It took me 5 min to take off the stock one and put the new one on. 
1. You just unclamp it from the air intake.(put a shop towel over the opening until your ready for the new DV because you dont want anything getting into the air intake)
2. Unclamp the biger hose.
3. Unclamp the smaller hose on the top. This one might be a pain in the ass because you have to get cutters and cut off the clamp. The aftermarket DV will come with replacement ones that screw on. 
4. Do the reverse for the install. Connect the little hose then the bigger one and then connect it to the air intake again and then you have it installed.
You can also take it off the opposite way by takeing the small hose off then the bigger hose off then take if off the air intake.














Good luck!!


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

The DV is used in MAF (mass air flow sensor) based turbo cars to recirculate already-metered air back into the intake-side of the turbo when the throttle is closed. It's important for turbo life to ensure that sudden throttle-closes don't cause what's known as "compressor surge" and that's what the valve is for. A blowoff valve (that causes the phsshhh sound between shifts on some turbo cars...) is also common but not on these cars. Because the airflow into the engine is sensed using a MAF, it's important not to let it simply blow off into the air. Hence the DV that diverts it back to the intake.
What other mods are on the car or are planned? The stock DV is fine for stock or near stock. My GIAC X+ chipped 02 GTI is fine with a stock DV and a so-called "N249 bypass" performed. If you must upgrade, the Forge 007 is, as noted, among the most popular.
http://www.le.ac.uk/footballre....html
As blackestheart points out, the job is simple. The image at the link above shows the simplicity of the part. Make sure you have some appropriately sized, good-quality hose clamps to replace the one-time use factory clamps.
If it were me, I'd consider chipping the car first with an APR or GIAC or Revo (there's lots to choose from) tune and upgrading the N75. Get a panel filter in the factory airbox..then think about upgrading the DV.
The DV does nothing other than recirculate air back to the turbo inlet under manifold vacuum conditions so it's not a performace upgrade per se. If the factory piece allows the increased boost pressure provided by a chip tune to leak by it you should consider an upgrade then. But you won't see any benefit from upgrading the DV on a stock or close to stock setup unless the OEM part is malfunctioning already.


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (GTI-05)*

Unless your son has some sort of performance chip installed, that increases the amount of boost presure the Turbo creates...there is no need to change the Diverter Valve...the stock valve is sufficient.
As mentioned above, an upgraded Diverter Valve is not a performance modification...it's more like a part that ensures the increased boost pressure created by a performance chip does not leak out of the system like the weaker stock Diverter Valve would.
Price ranges new from around $150-$160 depending on brand and who you purchase it from...You can find used ones in the VW classified anywhere from $100-$120...sometimes less...
If you let your son purchase a Diverter Valve (DV), the more durable/popular ones are Forge and/or Baileys.


----------



## rckvw (Apr 20, 2006)

i have had the forge 007 DV 
i really recommend the Hyper boost compacted DV.
get your son an air intake and a Hyper boost DV and he will be the happiest son ever.


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (rckvw)*

As most people have said the 007 forge DV is pretty popular, I have it too. I agree, if you son's car isn't chipped to increase the boost pressure, the stock 710N DV is fine. The reason why people change their DV's is over time the higher boost pressure's can/will cause the diaphram inside the stock DV to go. the forge DV has a piston so there wont be any failure. Its definitely more of an upgraded maintence modification that a performance one. Good luck


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (GTI-05)*

a diverter valve is totally unnecessary in an 05. the older version DV failed prematurely in chipped cars, so people bought stronger aftermarket valves only as a precaution to failure. there are no performance benefits at all. and don't let your son talk you into a cold air intake either - worthless. a k & n filter will do the same for you. 
i'd make him graduate HS before even thinking about modding his car


----------



## DEVILS-REJECTS (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Diverter valve for MKIV GTI 1.8T (GTI-05)*

HYPERBOOST from stratmosphere.com


----------

